# If you have an opportunity to leave Target, do it now.



## TGTAP2 (Jan 12, 2014)

Major cuts to TL and ETL headcounts are coming to stores across the board.
All previous plans for 2014 Org Charts are out the window in light of the recent news about depressed sales. 
New Org Charts will be released to store within the next two weeks.

If you thought Target couldn't cut any more from stores, they're about to.


----------



## IamLegendTGT (Jan 12, 2014)

Any specifics to share?...


----------



## TGTAP2 (Jan 12, 2014)

IamLegendTGT said:


> Any specifics to share?...



PM'd you. Info is too specific and would ID me.


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 12, 2014)

Fantastic. We already dropped an org chart because of a rough 2013 (even before the breach).


----------



## RhettB (Jan 12, 2014)

Just watch the stock.  It's already down about $11 from what it was in June.


----------



## TGTAP2 (Jan 12, 2014)

RhettB said:


> Just watch the stock.  It's already down about $11 from what it was in June.



And unfortunately the mission is now to get that stock price up as fast as possible, regardless of the long term implications for the company.


----------



## artforoxygen (Jan 12, 2014)

Why am I not surprised? If you don't mind PM'ing me, I wanna fact check a few things going on with my group.


----------



## daninnj (Jan 12, 2014)

PM me too, please.


----------



## odie (Jan 12, 2014)

I expected this, but at least it's in stone now. As A regular TM, I'm not sure how this will impact me, although I intend to stay on for the ride, at least until summer.



TGTAP2 said:


> RhettB said:
> 
> 
> > Just watch the stock.  It's already down about $11 from what it was in June.
> ...



Which is going to end in utter failure. The cuts were bad enough last year to the point where the store looked like poop, because nobody was around to upkeep anything. With further cuts, it's going to look even worse, and Nobody's going to want to shop at a terrible store that lost all of their personal and financial information.

It's hard to want to work here anymore. If I wasn't hurting for the money, I'd be gone already, but seeing as how hours are now sub-twenty per week, the monetary incentive isn't even there anymore.


----------



## PricingMaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Is there any way you can PM me the info as well?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

TGTAP2 said:


> IamLegendTGT said:
> 
> 
> > Any specifics to share?...
> ...



Pm me, too.


----------



## Buff14 (Jan 12, 2014)

Could you PM me also. I recently had a talk with an ETL that had transferred from my store to another and he/she said that they were hearing rumors of some major cuts.


----------



## lowlypeon (Jan 12, 2014)

Could you PM it to me also. It could corroborate a rumor I heard about our store will now be permanently sharing an STL with another liw volume store in the district


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Jan 12, 2014)

Penny wise, pound foolish.  That's Target.

Also please PM me, thank you.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Jan 12, 2014)

lowlypeon said:


> Could you PM it to me also. It could corroborate a rumor I heard about our store will now be permanently sharing an STL with another liw volume store in the district



wow - this is absolutely insane

not even low margin businesses like pharmacies (cvs, rite aid, walgreens) share store managers. laughable


----------



## CAFMuscles (Jan 12, 2014)

I would really appreciate it if you could PM me, too. I was anticipating something like this months ago.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 12, 2014)

Um, can I get a copy of this too?


----------



## greatteam (Jan 12, 2014)

I would like a PM as well, to add to the many requests in here.


----------



## Cel (Jan 12, 2014)

Me as well, please


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 12, 2014)

good, cannot come soon enough.... start with my LG ETL he does nothing and has been around for about 14 years, they could save loads of money by shaving his salary !!


----------



## Jennyre (Jan 12, 2014)

Would like the info also....   
TL-softlines


----------



## Lazy (Jan 12, 2014)

If i can get that pm'd as well please and thanks.


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd appreciate a PM, please. I need to know how much I should amp up my efforts to leave target...
Thank you


----------



## SlapHappy (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd like to be in on this, too, please. PM me.


----------



## ISign (Jan 12, 2014)

You're going to be busy if u give it to everyone but I would like some info too if possible .


----------



## snoboy8999 (Jan 12, 2014)

I would also appreciate some information as well.


----------



## reverselogistics (Jan 12, 2014)

Me too please!


----------



## mrknownothing (Jan 12, 2014)

PM please. There's been another shake-up at my store, and such info would be helpful.


----------



## doxie71 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd be interested to see this info as well please.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 12, 2014)

PM me as well, if you could please


----------



## tkurowski21 (Jan 12, 2014)

If you could pm me info as well with that'd be great


----------



## viet337 (Jan 12, 2014)

Pfreshbackroomguy said:


> I would like a copy of this as well from anyone



Pm me too thanks


----------



## Leonhart621 (Jan 12, 2014)

Well might as well ask if I could get a pm too


----------



## grannypricing (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm not surprised. I've been thinking for a while that we would share an STL with another store and was kind of surprised when we actually got a new one. I'm a low man on the totem pole and have been in the state of mind or "who cares" for some time now. They don't care about my scores then why should I? We are already spread thin enough as is. The only reason I haven't looked for another job is because I love most of the people I work with and I'm Monday-Friday for the most part.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't want a pm...

Actually, I do. Would you mind sharing the info with me through pm too?


----------



## neversaynever (Jan 12, 2014)

Hmmm, I wouldn't know what to do with what you sent me - so don't! 

I don't think we are overly "heavy" in looking at what we have... the only thing that seems odd is having 2 ETL-Log's. We don't work overnights. Now, one could be going somewhere - and they are both uber nice, but I'd miss one more than the other. We don't have multiple TL for areas either. 

Overall, it will be interesting. We don't run as lean as I'm used to from when I worked at Best Buy!


----------



## targetflowslave (Jan 12, 2014)

pm me too


----------



## Bikebuilderbob (Jan 12, 2014)

Pm me please, I really want to know the specifics.


----------



## Backroomkeycarrier (Jan 12, 2014)

pm me too please. Our STL discussed this at our TL meeting and she didn't sound very optimistic about our org chart especially since we are most likely getting downgraded.


----------



## EMFlow (Jan 12, 2014)

Could someone pm me please
We are currently a 4am store but I hear our etl log saying there is a chance we will be going 6am, we only have one overnight store left in the whole district


----------



## rsl fan (Jan 12, 2014)

Will you PM me too please? I would really appreciate it!


----------



## lurker (Jan 12, 2014)

Pm me please. Thank you.


----------



## Ptlguy (Jan 12, 2014)

So if a store is over in the new chart what happens to their current team leads?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Ptlguy said:


> So if a store is over in the new chart what happens to their current team leads?



Big changes to your store, depending on sales & size. 
Op, please pm me.


----------



## defang (Jan 12, 2014)

Can I get a PM too? I've been hearing whispers & I'm afraid they're true


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just read the PM I got (thank you, dear friend).
It's extremely irksome to see what the cuts are yet many of the execs in our district already collected their bonuses while the rest of us are unlikely to see anything resembling a raise this year.


----------



## Taomagic (Jan 12, 2014)

Can I get a PM too please? Lurker GSTL here.


----------



## nolongerspecial (Jan 12, 2014)

Can someone send it my way?


----------



## targeton37 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'd like to see this as well seeing as we just lost ON TL position at my store (not sure if it's being filled; but I'm very interested in it)...


----------



## odie (Jan 12, 2014)

redeye58 said:


> Just read the PM I got (thank you, dear friend).
> It's extremely irksome to see what the cuts are yet many of the execs in our district already collected their bonuses while the rest of us are unlikely to see anything resembling a raise this year.




Care to pass it on?


----------



## logisticsgirl (Jan 12, 2014)

if someone could pass on the info to me too, i'm a flow tl at an o/n but have been hearing some rumors coming down from above.


----------



## Softlines Owns My Soul (Jan 12, 2014)

a few first time posters 

be wary of what you PM to whom


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to The Break Room all you first time posters.
As you can see this is the place to find out whats going at at Target.

Good point Softlines Owns My Soul.
We have folks from Spot looking over our shoulder all the time.


----------



## odie (Jan 12, 2014)

Softlines Owns My Soul said:


> a few first time posters
> 
> be wary of what you PM to whom



This is true, and one of the first things I considered.


----------



## usojelly (Jan 12, 2014)

Someone please PM me the changes. I need to see if I need to make a major change soon and don't want to screw myself.


----------



## Backroomkeycarrier (Jan 12, 2014)

Please can i get it too. Have been thinking of leaving spot and need to see if this is the right time.


----------



## snoboy8999 (Jan 12, 2014)

I understand that I may not have many posts on here, however, I have lurked this site for the majority of my tenure at Target. Please let me know if I may need to find employment elsewhere.


----------



## logisticsgirl (Jan 12, 2014)

Softlines Owns My Soul said:


> a few first time posters
> 
> be wary of what you PM to whom



totally understand the hesitance about that. I've been with spot since 2008, and am a recent promotion to tl so I'm a bit concerned about if I should start looking for other employment opportunities now.


----------



## targeton37 (Jan 12, 2014)

snoboy8999 said:


> I understand that I may not have many posts on here, however, I have lurked this site for the majority of my tenure at Target. Please let me know if I may need to find employment elsewhere.



This ^ I feel like I'm in the same boat. I was even considering going back to school to potentially move up into the corporate world one day...but with how a lot of things have been going lately. I'm quite unsure of such a move. The idea was to hang tight with this possible new TL position + school. Now I'm considerably worried..


----------



## Backroomkeycarrier (Jan 12, 2014)

I think things are going to be bad especially since this security breach fiasco isn't helping consumers trust Target. If sales are already down from last year imagine what the expectations are going to be for the upcoming year plus all the costs that are going to come with fixing the breach and public image.


----------



## thebackroomer (Jan 12, 2014)

Don't suppose I could also get a PM about this? I'm currently on the bench at my store, and if the cuts are as bad as I'm imagining, then I'll double up my efforts to find other work.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 12, 2014)

I feel as if this thread is bringing up a lot of anxiety that doesn't necessarily need to happen.  From what I've seen, the sky will not fall, and some people may be working a bit harder.  Especially for the TMs, the changes aren't that great.  I would really encourage everyone to take a deep breath and see what the upcoming weeks bring.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah I don't think the sky is going to fall either, we've survived the cuts before... Don't see why not now.


----------



## Hfoster41 (Jan 12, 2014)

Any chance I could get the info pm'd over?  I would appreciate it.


----------



## Backroomkeycarrier (Jan 12, 2014)

Is anyone getting the pm? And Retail Girl is most likely right. We do need to take a breath and see what happens in the next few weeks. Lets hope its not as bad as we imagine.


----------



## Elandora (Jan 12, 2014)

Can someone PM me as well whats happening in 2014 please?


----------



## redandkhaki (Jan 12, 2014)

I was told by my ETL that it's pretty unlikely that they would be getting a bonus this year, raises will be crap, and they're cutting ETL and TL positions. We currently have 3 TL positions open at my store (just happened) and they pulled all the openings until the first of the year so we know where we stand and who has to be moved around. I of course close our next TL meeting but I'm going to cancel my outside of work meeting and drive in for it. Don't think I want to miss this one.

Any chance I could get that pm as well?


----------



## odie (Jan 12, 2014)

After getting the details, it doesn't sound abysmal, but also not particularly desirable in any way.



redandkhaki said:


> I was told by my ETL that it's pretty unlikely that they would be getting a bonus this year, raises will be crap




They shouldn't get bonuses until everyone gets bonuses (although to be fair, ETL pay sucks as much as TL and TM pay, relative to the requirements of becoming an ETL and the work load.), and even in a good year, raises suck. I'd make more, and get higher raises at the wal-mart down the street. :|


----------



## Backroom81 (Jan 12, 2014)

pm me too please.


----------



## pigpen (Jan 12, 2014)

pm me also too, please


----------



## antivibe (Jan 12, 2014)

Could I get a PM as well, please?


----------



## asdfghjkl (Jan 12, 2014)

Can I get a pm too?


----------



## isak922 (Jan 12, 2014)

Curious as to how this will play out... I know I've had both my direct ETL and my STL approach me asking if I was interested in development for a TL position (within the past week). I doubt it's as if they hadn't heard of this already, although I'm sure this is news for many. Maybe they're already looking to clear house a bit and make room for new people? :wacko:


----------



## tps (Jan 12, 2014)

can you pm please


----------



## oath2order (Jan 13, 2014)

Yeah send the PM my way too


----------



## random1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Pm me too


----------



## Rock Lobster (Jan 13, 2014)

Retail Girl said:


> I feel as if this thread is bringing up a lot of anxiety that doesn't necessarily need to happen.  From what I've seen, the sky will not fall, and some people may be working a bit harder.  Especially for the TMs, the changes aren't that great.  I would really encourage everyone to take a deep breath and see what the upcoming weeks bring.



Store headcounts change yearly.  In fact, Target has a strong sense of direction with what they want their positions and org charts to look like, and has slowly made changes over the last 5+ years to get us closer to their ideal setup.  Will we see cuts?  I would guess probably because that has already been the trend, to turn the TLs into more leaders and less task, and to have less total leaders in the building.  We will see what comes down, but it would be erroneous to assume that they are making these decisions on a whim.  The only thing that may be concerning is that they are speeding up their plans to make up for some lost ground...


----------



## stateoftarget11 (Jan 13, 2014)

Softlines Owns My Soul said:


> lowlypeon said:
> 
> 
> > Could you PM it to me also. It could corroborate a rumor I heard about our store will now be permanently sharing an STL with another liw volume store in the district
> ...



Yes, but their (cvs, walgreens, etc) store managers don't make over $100,000 a year.... more like $45,000.... and their version of ETL's pull in $13/hour.


----------



## stateoftarget11 (Jan 13, 2014)

Barcode said:


> Yeah I don't think the sky is going to fall either, we've survived the cuts before... Don't see why not now.



Correction... many people survived, but not all.

Don't forget every single specialist in the company was called into the office just a few years ago and told they were getting the ax.  Of course, they were promised they would keep their hours and departments.  How many stores kept good on that deal?  I know the ones in my district didn't.  Every single specialist either got pushed out the door or was basically forced to quit over 1 to 2 years time.

Don't think Target will do it again?  Don't think it will be you?  We'll see....


----------



## Barcode (Jan 13, 2014)

stateoftarget11 said:


> Barcode said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I don't think the sky is going to fall either, we've survived the cuts before... Don't see why not now.
> ...



That's going on 5 years now, and there hasn't been anything nearly as drastic as that...

Anyways I don't need to worry I only work weekends as it is... Focusing on school and my other job.


----------



## nolongerspecial (Jan 13, 2014)

thebackroomer said:


> Don't suppose I could also get a PM about this? I'm currently on the bench at my store, and if the cuts are as bad as I'm imagining, then I'll double up my efforts to find other work.



This is the same boat that I'm in. I'd like to stop jumping through all of these hoops if there's no longer anywhere to land, you know?


----------



## usojelly (Jan 13, 2014)

I guess only certain people got the PM, which is kind of shitty considering the information has always been provided on the forum when it's been found out. I'll check on sharepoint today to see if I can find anything on it. If so I'll post it so everyone has a better understanding and can make choices appropriately.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Ok, folks. I got the pm from the op. I have to change some details on it, first & confirm which org groups are impacted. 
Stay calm, everyone.


----------



## SlapHappy (Jan 13, 2014)

I haven't gotten the information yet so I can't say if it's abysmal but I agree that most likely the sky isn't actually falling. It might be drooping a bit, though. 

Stay happy!


----------



## StackerMistress (Jan 13, 2014)

Our DTL turned in her resignation after being on less than a year.  Sounds like a lot of the ETLs in our district are jumping ship, too.  Curious to see how it all pans out.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 13, 2014)

I suspect anything they do isn't going to be so radical that if you haven't been paying attention to this board you won't have seen it coming for while.

They tend to test run this kind of stuff ahead to see if it will work and then drop it on the entire system.

This time I think they just went to the furthest corner of the plan because the financial circumstances caused by the breach but I think it was inevitable.

Keep in mind this hasn't been confirmed, the sky really isn't falling.

There are just big cracks in it.


----------



## Leonhart621 (Jan 13, 2014)

Could someone PM me the info? Just curious


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jan 13, 2014)

Any chance someone would forward the PM to me?


----------



## ONMIPOTENCE (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so curious :excited: anyone that has the info could you pm me please ?


----------



## m5579 (Jan 13, 2014)

Id appreciate getting a pm of the info. please and thank you.


----------



## Barcode (Jan 13, 2014)

Pm me please!!

HLM? ;-)


----------



## defang (Jan 13, 2014)

Got the info (thanks HLM!) and must say it's mostly pretty predictable, unfortunately. No big shockers in my eyes.


----------



## Intoxicated (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm going to add to the chorus. Can I get a PM too from the OP or someone else? Thanks.


----------



## random1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Can i get a pm on info also


----------



## usojelly (Jan 13, 2014)

So why won't someone just post the damn changes. I didn't see anything on sharepoint that was tecently changed.


----------



## odie (Jan 13, 2014)

usojelly said:


> So why won't someone just post the damn changes. I didn't see anything on sharepoint that was tecently changed.



Because we don't know if it's fact yet, and we don't want to get the OP fired? to put it vaguely, there may or may not be cuts in certain areas. Regular TM's will probably be ok, disregarding the whole lack of hours part, which isn't unusual.


----------



## defang (Jan 13, 2014)

usojelly said:


> So why won't someone just post the damn changes. I didn't see anything on sharepoint that was tecently changed.



Because nothing is 100% official yet. Besides, from what I'm seeing, regular TMs are gonna be just fine, it's only a few TLs and ETLs that have to worry


----------



## salesfloor10 (Jan 13, 2014)

defang said:


> usojelly said:
> 
> 
> > So why won't someone just post the damn changes. I didn't see anything on sharepoint that was tecently changed.
> ...



I doubt my store will see many cuts, how can you cut back more on 3 ETLs (total) and 10 TLs, where none are doubled up on any part of the sales floor.
(It just takes away hope that even if business increases more in 2014 than 2013 we probably won't see any extra TL or ETL positions open up).


----------



## anathema (Jan 13, 2014)

Is there a way to post the info without putting OP at risk?


----------



## odie (Jan 13, 2014)

salesfloor10 said:


> I doubt my store will see many cuts, how can you cut back more on 3 ETLs (total) and 10 TLs




To quote jurassic park, "life finds a way."


The only way to increase profit is either to increase revenue or decrease spending. Target has traditionally (for the last few years, at least, anyway) Opted for the latter. On top of that, it's not like increasing revenue is even an option at this point, all things considered.


----------



## Branders (Jan 13, 2014)

I heard an ETL say (just yesterday) that the Pricing TL position is going to disappear in all low volume stores, and maybe even many medium volume stores (not in any Super Targets though). He didn't know who would then be the TL of the pricing team. (I don't know where he got this information from)

As another poster mentioned, I heard STL's will be looking after two stores in some low volume stores. Though I heard that rumor about a month ago, so maybe it's been in the works for a while.

Also, there is apparently going to be a reduction in ETL positions in all stores. E.g. one ETL for softlines and hardlines in low volume stores (now just called ETL-Sales Floor).


----------



## Backroomkeycarrier (Jan 13, 2014)

In our low volume store Pricing TL is handled by our Plano TL. We don't have an Instocks TL for a while now.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

anonymousflowmember said:


> Is there a way to post the info without putting OP at risk?



Under review, with the mods currently.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 13, 2014)

Could someone PM me, or forward the info to me, pretty please?


----------



## Backroomkeycarrier (Jan 13, 2014)

Whats sharepoint and OP?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Op is original poster
Share point is file on workbench at spot.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jan 13, 2014)

could someone please pm me the info, thanks so much


----------



## usojelly (Jan 13, 2014)

Someone pm me the damn info, I've done the same for a ton of people here in the past. Stop the god damn secret circlejerk. I doubt OP got a super secret email from Tina that gives his name.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 13, 2014)

usojelly said:


> Someone pm me the damn info, I've done the same for a ton of people here in the past. Stop the god damn secret circlejerk. I doubt OP got a super secret email from Tina that gives his name.



Please and thank you usually work well in these situations. Just sayin'!


----------



## Andosphere (Jan 13, 2014)

What is an org chart?? :unknw:


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

Andosphere said:


> What is an org chart?? :unknw:



Organization chart. Stores are grouped by approximate yearly sales volume, then the org chart uses those groups to determine how many of each kind of TL/ETL a store needs to be efficiently run.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 13, 2014)

OK folks here is the boiled down essence of the changes.
Keep in mind this has not been confirmed.

-Pricing TL is being eliminated in almost all the GM/PF stores.
-HRTL will be eliminated in almost all GM/PF stores, even in a lot of higher volume SuperT.
-ETL-AP eliminated in ULV stores. If they have a TPS team they will report to the ETL-HR.
-Reduction of TL and ETL headcount in every org chart.
-Many GM stores will combine Softlines/Hardlines ETL.


----------



## looseseal (Jan 13, 2014)

Andosphere said:


> What is an org chart?? :unknw:



The org chart classifies stores as A, B, C, D, etc volume based on yearly sales. A and B are high volume, C is considered low, and D and anything below is considered ultra low volume. I think there's a way to see your store's info on workbench, but I don't remember. But basically, your spot on the org chart dictates your ETL and TL headcount, and some other stuff. You can also move up or down on the chart as well depending on your yearly sales. That's it in a nutshell, but maybe someone else can give a more thorough description!


----------



## usojelly (Jan 13, 2014)

Was this posted on sharepoint? I'd like specicifs since my position is 1 being eliminated.


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 13, 2014)

Org charts also change each year. I'm in a store that constantly on the cusp of being and A volume. Each year we make sales to be classified as an A, but then the threshold gets moved higher and we stay a B volume. No extra ETL, and then less TLs when headcounts roll out lol.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

usojelly said:


> Was this posted on sharepoint? I'd like specicifs since my position is 1 being eliminated.





commiecorvus said:


> Keep in mind this has not been confirmed.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

looseseal said:


> I think there's a way to see your store's info on workbench, but I don't remember.



Workbench, Store Fact Sheet though I don't remember the exact steps to get to it anymore...1.5 years since I logged into Workbench


----------



## sigma7 (Jan 13, 2014)

There's more to org charts than the volume grouping though. I think there are somewhere around 10-12 classes on the GM org chart. Supers also fall into a food org chart (1-5 I think, maybe just 1-3). This more determines ETL and TL headcount guidelines than just volume classification alone.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

Yes, org charts are more fine-grained than volume classes and that probably has to do with pay-rates based on COL/locales, for one thing.


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

most of the reductions have already happened in my store within the last few years.  phew.


----------



## Snookie (Jan 13, 2014)

I would love a pm if one is offered.


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 13, 2014)

Snookie said:


> I would love a pm if one is offered.



Commie posted it in the middle of page 6.


----------



## Hl4life (Jan 13, 2014)

Would it be possible to get a pm. Especially if it concerns Super Targets??
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Hl4life (Jan 13, 2014)

Hl4life said:


> Would it be possible to get a pm. Especially if it concerns Super Targets??
> Thank you very much!!



I read the nutshell but I wasn't sure if there was more specifically for Supers


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 13, 2014)

Hl4life said:


> Hl4life said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be possible to get a pm. Especially if it concerns Super Targets??
> ...



What you saw in the post on page 6 is it...not a nutshell, it was the entire pm.


----------



## EMFlow (Jan 13, 2014)

Formina Sage said:


> looseseal said:
> 
> 
> > I think there's a way to see your store's info on workbench, but I don't remember.
> ...




Is there a way to check a different store fact sheet or just the one where you are accessing workbench from?


----------



## Hl4life (Jan 13, 2014)

Cool beans.. I will see what happens


----------



## Elandora (Jan 13, 2014)

For any Pricing TL's who are concerned... Last year as part of AE13 they combined the Pricing and Presentation TLs into one spot for org chart 1 stores. They made the announcement in spring, and it went official a few months later. The Plano TL took pricing and they made the Pricing TL an extra sales floor TL, so we were over headcount for a good 8 months until another TL left for another store. This is just one example of how target handled this position, but I dont think any pricing Tls need worry about termination just because their spot is being removed.


----------



## grannypricing (Jan 13, 2014)

Our Pricing TL is already Pricing/Plano and our TL never gets to work with us so no big change for me.


----------



## usojelly (Jan 13, 2014)

I swear to god if they put me back on the salesfloor I'll fucking become the shittiest and most useless employee ever. Fuck mid shifts, fuck closing, fuck doing the work of 3 people and being told it's not enough...That's if my store doesn't just get rid of the bottom 2-3 TLs anyway, that's the method they normally use.


----------



## grannypricing (Jan 13, 2014)

So, no more AP for us? We are ULV and don't have TPS. That is kinda crazy.


----------



## HardlinesFour (Jan 13, 2014)

grannypricing said:


> So, no more AP for us? We are ULV and don't have TPS. That is kinda crazy.



Maybe, they'll put up a few more camera domes, to compensate.  Just trust me on this, someone will check up on your store. They have to.


----------



## Jersey201 (Jan 13, 2014)

PM ME or someone who has the pm, pm me


----------



## Retail Girl (Jan 13, 2014)

Jersey201 said:


> PM ME or someone who has the pm, pm me



Again, the pm was posted by commie in the middle of page 6.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

EMFlow said:


> Formina Sage said:
> 
> 
> > looseseal said:
> ...



I think when you open the link to your store fact sheet, it uses your store number in the URL that is loaded, so just change the store number accordingly (maybe group/district numbers as well, if need be). Like I said, I don't remember specifics anymore but I do know it is possible and is fairly easy to do.


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

grannypricing said:


> So, no more AP for us? We are ULV and don't have TPS. That is kinda crazy.



They didn't say anything about getting rid of APLs. My old store has had only a single APL for four+ years now.


----------



## mushroom (Jan 13, 2014)

redandkhaki said:


> I was told by my ETL that it's pretty unlikely that they would be getting a bonus this year, raises will be crap, and they're cutting ETL and TL positions. We currently have 3 TL positions open at my store (just happened) and they pulled all the openings until the first of the year so we know where we stand and who has to be moved around. I of course close our next TL meeting but I'm going to cancel my outside of work meeting and drive in for it. Don't think I want to miss this one.
> 
> Any chance I could get that pm as well?


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

The contents of the PM that has been circulating amongst users have been posted in this thread and the other "consolidation" thread!  Don't ask to have the PM forwarded to you, it has been posted here already!


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2014)

usojelly said:


> Fuck mid shifts, fuck closing, fuck doing the work of 3 people and being told it's not enough....


Don't mince words......tell us how you REALLY feel.......


----------



## Jersey201 (Jan 13, 2014)

I wonder if my pay went up because I love in new jersey at my store we start at 8.25 and minimum wage was 7.25 when I started, but as of jan 1st its 8.25 so I wonder if pay got bumped up


----------



## Jersey201 (Jan 13, 2014)

target is such a terrible job, most people who are team members are stuck in a dead end job and are miserable. retail is just miserable isnt it


----------



## Formina Sage (Jan 13, 2014)

Jersey201 said:


> target is such a terrible job, most people who are team members are stuck in a dead end job and are miserable. retail is just miserable isnt it


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 13, 2014)

Jersey201 said:


> target is such a terrible job, most people who are team members are stuck in a dead end job and are miserable. retail is just miserable isnt it


Better than having NO job but just barely......


----------



## bckrmbulldog (Jan 13, 2014)

it is what you make it.  You can choose to hate your job, drag your ass there every time you work and focus or making everyone around you as miserable as you are.  or, you can choose to be thankful that you HAVE a job, smile and do what you are getting paid to do. I decided a long time ago if i had to be away from my kids for 40 hours a week to feed and clothe them, then i may as well have fun doing it.  and I start every shift with an ice cold coke.  that helps too.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

grannypricing said:


> So, no more AP for us? We are ULV and don't have TPS. That is kinda crazy.



More info on the ap side:
http://www.thebreakroom.org/showthread.php/6984-Big-Changes-Coming-to-AP?highlight=Ae13


----------



## Rarejem (Jan 13, 2014)

Jersey201 said:


> target is such a terrible job, most people who are team members are stuck in a dead end job and are miserable. retail is just miserable isnt it



I actually like what I do. I have a degree, have worked in my field and life stepped in and changed a few of my plans.  I appreciate that Target has worked with me so that I can actually have a good work/life balance. When I go home from this job I can totally leave it behind the sliding door until my next shift.  If you're miserable and think you have a terrible job I'd guess that your attitude makes others feel the same.  Perhaps you should find a new line of work.


----------



## Sarakiel (Jan 14, 2014)

Log onto Workbench -> Tools -> Store Fact Sheet -> Scroll down to Store Facts, click on the link and it should open up a PDF file displaying your current store fact information related to Volume, Size, ETL's, etc.


----------



## lovecats (Jan 14, 2014)

Jersey201 said:


> I wonder if my pay went up because I love in new jersey at my store we start at 8.25 and minimum wage was 7.25 when I started, but as of jan 1st its 8.25 so I wonder if pay got bumped up



Ok, you *love* in New Jersey but where do you *live*?   Sorry, couldn't resist - it just made me laugh when I read that.


----------



## daninnj (Jan 14, 2014)

Jersey sucks


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 14, 2014)

daninnj said:


> Jersey sucks



Yea, pretty much.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jan 14, 2014)

I think this thread has pretty much served it's purpose.
I'm going to post the information that I put on page six and is also in the consolidation thread than lock it.
The sky isn't falling, it's just making a huge sucking sound.

-Pricing TL is being eliminated in almost all the GM/PF stores.
-HRTL will be eliminated in almost all GM/PF stores, even in a lot of higher volume SuperT.
-ETL-AP eliminated in ULV stores. If they have a TPS team they will report to the ETL-HR.
-Reduction of TL and ETL headcount in every org chart.
-Many GM stores will combine Softlines/Hardlines ETL.


----------

